

Women’s Unwillingness to Guess on Standardized Tests Hurts Their Scores - r0h1n
http://blogs.hbr.org/2014/03/females-unwillingness-to-guess-on-standardized-tests-hurts-their-scores/

======
Giraffenstein
I'm not particularly satisfied with how this story is presented. The link goes
to a paragraph on a website that asks me to complete a survey. This paragraph
makes several claims I would love to see expanded on, but they aren't. The
piece simply ends. Fortunately, the claims are sourced- via a paper behind a
paywall. The abstract for that paper does not support several of the claims
made by the original piece.

